# Custom built for getting the hell out



## FNFAL308

Yes, that is why I built this truck, to get the hell out.

Cummins 4BT Diesel, 26 mpg (read up on it before you say anything about mpg...)
Chevy NV4500 trans with NP205 transfer case (one ton)

14 bolt full floater rear with Detroit locker and disc brakes (one ton)
Dana 60 front (one ton)

One ton springs front and rear (rear shackle flip)

Military Light Armored Vehicle tires (about 39"). Used to come on the Grizzly, etc. Each tire is rated for 4500 lbs. I can't pick up a tire to put it in the back.

And it drives like a dream. BTW, that is not an oil leak, that's water.

Still need to build the gun racks, roof rack, tire rack, and get a winch. Snorkle would be good. I had a 10 ton (20,000 lb) winch for it but when I moved there was no room for it. Good thing about this is it seats 4 (or 5) in total comfort, all enclosed, A/C, easily 400 miles on a tank. With the one ton suspension I cannot overload it.

Nothing fancy about the engine - no computer to go out or sensors to go out.


----------



## wildman800

That is one nice looking (without drawing undue attention) Blazer!

Have you considered some kind of single or tandem axel trailer to carry additional resources on??? I would think a modified gooseneck trailer would accommodate the vehicle height and still allow the clearances that you'd require.


----------



## TechAdmin

Any plans for a winch? That was the first modification on my CJ7.


----------



## FNFAL308

Wildman - I see you are from LA. I lived there 44 yrs (until a year ago) in BR and Denham Springs/Watson area. I think I remember a Wildman in LA4x4 Offroad club, any relation? Or maybe a friend of Lee's, can't remember.

I have a 5x8 utility trailer. Of the more heavy duty type - it was built by Bellue's in Baton Rouge. It is not as high as I would like - matter of fact it is low. Hoping to run across a military trailer one day with a pintle hitch.

I also want a heavy duty rack on top with a ladder going up. I want to put a big aluminum winch bumper up from that sticks out so I can pile up stuff there too. I don't have to worry about cooling as the 4bt doesn't need much. I drove for two years with no fan at all. Only time to worry was heavy rush hour sitting more than 15 min at a light.

I had a 10 ton winch off of a Deuce and a half I was gonna mount. It was pto driven. I have three spots I can mount a pto - two on trans and one on transfer. When I moved from BR to Spring, TX I literally had no room for it. I can go back and get it though, a buddy took it. But I'd like to get a hydr 12,000 lb. very compact and my power steering pump is gear driven, not belt. My problem is I need at least 12,000 lb and would feel better with a 15k.

I used to be a rock climber in a Jeep club. I had a 98 TJ that I cut off everything below the frame and custom built a suspension, put in 9" locked, and a d44 front locked, both from a Bronco. It had a Superwinch 9000, and all the other bells and wistles. 35" BFG Mud Terrains. Tried the SuperSwamper route but they just wore down. 

Had to go bigger (Blazer) to haul the family around. You might want to look into a 4bt for your Jeep. Jeeps get 40+ mpg guaranteed with a cummins 4bt and they fit real nice.


----------



## Copacetic

NICE!!! I like. I had to get rid of my Blazer a few years age. My oldest daughter (15 and typical southern girl) wants me to get another one. Goal, this year. It will be her rig and btw, I saved a pic of yours to show her, she will really like it. My youngest daughter thinks they are only for 'muddin'. lol


----------



## wildman800

FNFAL, I don't have a jeep, unfortunately. Just to let you know,,there are some primeaux (cajun spelling) preparationist folks in Spring, Tx. Check out www.equipped.com 
I live in Lafayette at the moment with a Dodge van and a Dodge Dakota for bug Out vehicles.
I look forwaqrd to swapping more info with you!!


----------



## TheBlackRabbit

Very nice truck. My dad had one when I was young.


----------



## TechAdmin

I used to wheel 242. Did a nighttime Poker Run there last time a few years back.


----------



## NYRECONMARINES

*Nice*

Great Job Brother....Looks great.


----------



## Big B

Nice one, is that diesel an inline 6 or 4 cyl???
I have a Suburban 1989 vintage, love it.
Big B


----------



## SierraM37

*M37 Power Wagon*

To answer one posters question, the 4BT I think is a 4 cylinder. This is the engine transplant I want to put into my 1952 M37 paired with an NV4500 and presently a married NP200.

The 4BT comes out of what are come out of bread trucks, ups trucks and is a fantastic diesel to use for conversions. Lot's of torque to drive up and over those that impede!

My M37 is presently undergoing restoration to include disc brakes, power steering, upgraded electrical system. It is geared at 5:81 so turning big tires like the blazers is easy. Chrysler corporate 1 ton axles that ARB made a special run on the air lockers for. Some had a PTO winch - Mine didn't and I have all the original manuals which were designed for 18 years old s to use and work on.

I'm going to keep it olive drab.


----------

